# Need suggestions for healthy snacks



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I have successfully transitioned my 3 1/2 month old Malt to raw food made by Primal. My baby loves it! Actually, she'll eat just about anything! LOL.  Anyway, I was wondering if anyone knows of any healthy snacks/treats that I can give to her a couple of times a day that will compliment her raw food diet. I've been thinking about feeding her apples, green beans, and baby carrots. Also, maybe some cucumbers, since I love cucumbers! Does this sound okay? I would love to hear some more suggestions, if anyone has any.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Mine LOVE - raw carrots , raw green beans , fresh corn , lettuce and quite a bit of fruit . YOU ARE WHAT YOU EAT  Sarah


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango and Tillie love raw baby carrots and bananas!


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Just out of curiousity is Sophie more satiated on the raw? I remember you said she was always hungry- Shiloh is the same way- he would eat until he burst if I let him.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Veggies and fruit are good choices. Stella and Chewy's makes freeze dried raw treats, called "Carnivore Crunch" and "Carnivore Kisses".


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone! Keep them coming! I actually bought a bag of green beans earlier today, and I prepared them for Sophie, but she didn't like them! She chewed on a few pieces and then just spit them back out! I fed her a little bit of green bell peppers today, as well, and she absolutely loved them! Next up, I'm going to try feeding her some apple pieces. I hope she likes them as much as her mama! :wub: 



> Just out of curiousity is Sophie more satiated on the raw? I remember you said she was always hungry- Shiloh is the same way- he would eat until he burst if I let him.[/B]


Hi ShilohsMom!

What are you feeding Shiloh? How many times a day are you feeding her? Is Shiloh a puppy? Cute name, by the way! 

Yes, Sophie is still constantly hungry, and like Shiloh, Sophie would blow up if I let her have her way! So I'm just following the directions on Primal's website; Sophie is about 2 1/2 pounds right now, so I feed her approximately 1.6 nuggets a day, equally portioned into three meals (breakfast, lunch, dinner). I was also feeding her snacks in between (Natural Balance Kibble), but I stopped that today after reading that feeding raw along with kibble may compromise their digestion. That's why I'm opting for natural, healthy snacks, so please keep your suggestions coming! Thanks a bunch, everyone!


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Wysong makes raw food snacks shaped like a disc. I think it's from their Archtype line. You can break it up into little pieces or soak in water. Good luck!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi there - 
We don't feed raw, but we do add fresh diced green bell peppers, baby carrots, fuji apples (no skin), and celery (I slice off the top fibrous strings with a potato peeler) and chop up everything very well and add it all mixed in with his kibble. I'm sure this combo would work well with a raw food diet, too. Others have also mentioned green beans which we eventually will also try. We also open feed so he has access whenever he wants. I try to add the same amount everyday. If he seems a little hungrier I add a little bit extra. Also, because Uno is teething right now we have him mostly now on Evanger's Pheasant and Brown Rice since the kibble is small and more elliptically shaped and he really likes it. Ratio of kibble to veggies is about 3:1. BTW - I use those same veggies as treats especially during new learning and heaped in with healthy doses of praise and affection.  

We recently took a trip over to Holistic Hound in Berkeley and picked up Sojourner Farms "Europa Mix" which we eventually plan to introduce to him with his current kibble and the occasional boiled chicken breast.
_"The grain-free alternative to kibble, Europa is a wholesome pre-mix that you combine with meat and water to create a fresh, homemade dog food. Europa works great for dogs with sensitivities to grains, and also as a great fruit and vegetable supplement to our other mixes. Click here to learn more.
Ingredients: Sweet Potatoes, Carrots, Broccoli, Celery, Apples, Whole Egg, Flax Meal, Parsley Leaf, Calcium Carbonate, Carob Powder, Kelp Powder, Alfalfa, Ginger Root, Garlic_"

They also gave me a free sample of The Honest Kitchen's "Preference"
http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/products/preference.shtml
_Just add meat! The easiest way to make homemade dog food, Preference is a grain-free foundation diet, to which meat must be added with every feeding. The beauty of Preference is that you can add whichever meat you would like, so it’s an excellent option for dogs that can’t tolerate more common protein sources or who just like a little variety.
Ingredients
Alfalfa, sweet potatoes, cabbage, celery, apples, spinach, organic kelp, coconut, bananas, zucchini, and honey._

Both of the aforementioned have several lines that can be supplemented with raw meats. It's not convenient for us to feed raw and I worry about bacteria and such, but if your Sophie loves it and does well on it definitely stick to what works!


----------



## Maisy's Mom (Feb 13, 2012)

Maisy loves baby carrots and apples without the skin. But she doesn't like broccoli. Any other suggestions?


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Julie718 said:


> Tango and Tillie love raw baby carrots and bananas!


 Julie,,,, your babies are beautiful


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

I give Sophie and Abbie for treats frozen green beans and they love them!!


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Pearl has IBD and has to be on very limited ingredients. BUT oh my does she adore salad ingredients! She comes running when she hears me at the cutting board.

I am so afraid to give her too many choices for fear of causing a flareup. Her major snack is pieces of cooked sweet potatoes without the skin - I recently read doggies should NEVER be fed any skins- they do not have the enzyme required for digesting them. She adores carrots so I occasionally try them out on her. She loves cukes but I'm afraid to go there at this point. Maybe next week...:huh:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Lightly steamed carrots and broccoli, they don't like them raw. Apples, pears, bananas. Sam's Yams which are dehydrated yams. Freeze dried green tripe. Freeze dried heart, lung or liver from free range red meat. My girls are on a frozen raw diet (Darwins) with home made organic additives.


----------



## Crysmas (Feb 12, 2012)

baby carrots and blueberries!


----------

